# About to order!!! (Tempo from Marquis Ipswich)



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

This is aimed at Steve from Swift if possible, but of course I would welcome all input as usual........I hope people do not mind me starting a new thread, I thought I could post to it throughout the order process, I guess I might be one of the first around with a Tempo if this all works out....

We are close to putting a deposit on a December build Tempo, with Air Con, Cruise, and Alloys, for £32 OTR. Sounds like a pretty good deal?

I really wanted the drivers seat to swivel, in fact I thought this was pretty much standard, and certainly seems to be so on the Tribute, Adria etc, which I thought were the same unit as you use on the Tempo?

The dealer (and all the pictures bear this out) that the Tempo drivers seat is fixed. 

With that in mind, can you say for sure that the drivers seat does not have a swivel, and if not, why?

If it does not, do you think a dealer could fit one?

Kev


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

This may not be 100% accurate info. but as I understand it the swivel seats on the new Fiat / Peugeots are factory fit rather than with the previous model where the swivels were aftermarket fitments, fitted by the converters. So maybe you could get a factory swivel seat fitted but I would think this may be very costly.

Just my thoughts on it .....

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Kev,
It would seem rather perverse for Autocruise not to specify swivels as standard when ordering base vehicles from Fiat as they're definitely a standard item on the Fiat camper base list.
Are you sure that there's not something in the conversion that gets in the way and obstructs them and therefore makes them not woth having. I'm thinking of something like the wardrobe behind the passenger seat on the old model Adria Twin. Although I think you'd have noticed something as big as a wardrobe already, but you know what I mean.
If there's not then they should be able to be fitted, but in my limited experience the aftermarket ones are a bit more squeaky and loose than the Fiat ones which have impressed me on the demo's I've seen.

Andy


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

It does seem strange, the layout is very similar to the Auto Sleeper Symbol, and they have a swivel driving seat.

i don't know for sure it is not standard BTW, just that two mag reviews and lots of pictures, none show it turned around, and both show the passenger one.

Time to email Autocruise directly I think.


Kev


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Panic not Kev. 
Below is a cut n paste from the Tempo pages of the Autocruise website. Rest easy and have a good night's sleep knowing that you're going to order a brilliant van.

Andy

Cab features

2 berth camper vans

Silver metallic paintwork with colour coded front & rear bumpers

Height adjustable driver seat

Swivel passenger seat (Tempo)

Pleated windscreen blind with insulated side screens

CD player and steering wheel radio controls

Electric windows and electric & heated door mirrors

Cab central locking

Power assisted steering & adjustable steering column

ABS & driver's airbag

Trip computer and electronic immobilizer

Overhead Storage

http://www.autocruise.co.uk/tempo/cab.php


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Panic not Kev.
> Below is a cut n paste from the Tempo pages of the Autocruise website. Rest easy and have a good night's sleep knowing that you're going to order a brilliant van.
> 
> Andy
> ...


Just had a thought.

I bet the reason they haven't shown the swivelled passenger seat is because I read somewhere that it's very high, or to put it another way the floor from behind the seats is several inches lower than the cab. Apparently in a swivelled seat your toes will find it hard to touch the floor.
This is because Autocruise chose to use the factory fitted standard roof and therefore had to use a lower floor to give headroom.
Autosleepers in the Symbol have used their own roof which is higher and therefore the Symbol's cab and rear floor are on the same level.
There's a choice then single glazing or dangly legs :lol:

Andy


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*About to order Tempo*

Don't want to be a prophet of gloom, but how about writing into sales contract that you will not accept the van if water comes in through the scuttle area ?

If everyone did that with every Fiat van ordered, perhaps Fiat/Peugeot might take some notice ?

Smick


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

You will have course have noted that only the _passenger_ seat swivels.

Tco


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

tco said:


> You will have course have noted that only the _passenger_ seat swivels.
> 
> Tco


Tco,
If you look at the picture showing the back of the cab seats in the website gallery you'll see that the back of the driver's seat is very close to the end of the bench/bed. The seat squab is also several inches higher than the bench. It may well be that because of that proximity it couldn't swivel or if it could it would probably be unuseable as a seat/lounger. 

Andy


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

I think there is a mix up here folks.

I know the passenger seat swivels (and is high), its the DRIVERS seat I want to swivel.


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Ah well, no answer from Steve, but I have today placed my deposit anyway 


Kev


----------



## 104420 (May 10, 2007)

Hi Kev,

I'm sure the Tempo at the NEC show had a Drivers seat swivel. 

Why not call Autocruise direct and speak to someone there to confirm?

If it doesn't come with a drivers swivel then there are already full crash test approved and TUV approved after-market swivels available and Marquis will be able to source one for you. 


Steph


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There is a review of the Tempo in this month's Which Motorcaravan (list Price £33850) comparing the vehicle with 3 others from Timberland, Autosleepers and Vanmaster. It came first. However the diagrams show no driver seat swivel.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

lvs said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> I'm sure the Tempo at the NEC show had a Drivers seat swivel.
> 
> ...


True Steph but presumably the two seats up front on a Tempo match for height. Aftermarket swivels tend to add an inch or so in height and it might look a bit odd if the pilot's seat is higher than the knitting seat.

Autocruise might be able to fit a co-pilot's swivel seat on the driver's side, which should then match, I don't think there are any differences between the seats, but you never know.

Swift Group told me that they don't touch the seats at all on their vans, they are supplied to the customer exactly as they arrived from Fiat on the chassis. Less chance of issues and it's clear who is responsible if there are problems.

Mind you with all the electrickery these days, even in seats, there may be implications.

Andy


----------

